

A missing chapter from Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - gruseom
http://entertainment.timesonline.co.uk/tol/arts_and_entertainment/books/article546539.ece

======
ghshephard
So apropos this was submitted by "gruseom."

I don't seem to recall CatCF being that dark, but, it's been a while, and I
was rather young when I read it... Maybe it reads differently in the light of
adulthood.

~~~
gruseom
Roald Dahl was a genius of grotesque.

What makes this chapter so brilliant is the language. It's a marvel of charm
and wit, without a word to spare. If it weren't playful it would just be
horrid, but playfully horrid is another thing altogether.

"We’ve got to use one or two schoolmasters occasionally or it wouldn’t work."

